# Worn out axle bushings..



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

What is everybody doing with this issue...?? When you cannot get OEM parts..?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

take some measurements with a caliper......check out princess auto or a place like banta saw.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

That "C950" in your Model Number points to it having been manufactured by AMF, Murray or Noma for branding by Sears under the Craftsman name.


You may have better luck searching under one or the other OEMs using the same trailing 6 digits.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Manufacturing snowblowers is not aerospace work where one off custom parts are the order of the day:dry:. Designers generally make snowblowers from commonly available standard sized shafts, bushings, bearings, cables, rods, belts, pulleys, sprockets, chain etc.

Mic up what you need and then do a search for that size.

Jacks Small Engines Search


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

If you can find the right parts, here's a procedure to convert the axel and auger bushings to roller bearings: http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...ance-forum/570-plastic-bushings-bearings.html


I've done this to several machines and as long as you can get the right flange bearings in the first place, it's a dramatic improvement.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

Canadiana Sears Craftsman Noma Murray Snowblower Parts Canada

is a place I have gotten parts for my Craftsman C950 (Murray) 8/25. Yours is a Murray as well. They are very helpful and may be able to cross reference the number. Worth an email at least.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you have a part number for the bushings you need ?? If so please post so we can do some looking for you. I've had terrible luck trying to get any craftsman info on the "C"s
Nice and easy to go stock but if nothing is available modifying it to use something generic is always an option. Like HCBPH pointed out going with an aftermarket bearing is always a possibility, sometimes a necessity !!


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe I have the owner's manual with a parts list for this model. Found it on the internet. Axel bushings are part #MA5954 cost $9.99 at the link I showed previously.

https://lawn-garden.needmanual.com/craftsman-c950-52810-8-32-inch-snow-blower-owners-manual.html is the link for the manual and parts list


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey thanx a bundle to all you guys for the help..!!
I think Taurus04 is right... That appears to be the part I need, but that site is kinda "iffy"... they charge US dollars and do not tell you...!! Nowhere do they say the price is in US $... (shady)...??
They also will not accept any PayPal under $15.00.....So you gotta add something more to your cart....to make up the difference.. (they only do PayPal)..!!
I think they are not nice people, but...if that's the only place to go ....... then I'll make my own bushings....!! They have F'd me before...!!

Thanx guys/gals... Merry Christmas and Happy New year...!!!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Is the bushing #581730 and the flange/holder it sits in the MA5954 ??

Do you need just the bushing or the holder too ??


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

I have dealt with them before. The US pricing is annoying, but they used to have free shipping so it was pretty much a wash. I can also buy the same parts at my local vendor Halifax Seed. They sell Honda and Toro, but service all makes. Their parts are in Canadian dollars. they can also look up the parts based on the model number. They identified my 1983 craftsman 10/32 as a MTD and printed out the parts pages of the manual for me. Maybe your local dealer can do the same. One can always ask.

You could also search E Bay using the same numbers. I have also done that for carburetors and such. 

Good luck.


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah, Thanx man... Happy New Year to you all on here..!!


----------

